# BeerSmith 3 boiloff



## Moad (1/3/19)

i normally brew 120L batches but just did a 80L batch. My mash eff was bang on but my knock out OG was under and volume over.

I checked BS and the boil off is a fixed volume for the equipment rather than a percentage. 

How do people account for this? Setup another equipment profile or is there a setting somewhere to change it to a %?

Am I missing something? I would think I’d boil off a slightly higher percentage with a smaller knockout but still less volume would be boiled off? Or should the boil off volume remain constant because of the elements and surface area?


----------

